
Julia Robinson's 100th Birthday - furcyd
https://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2019/12/julia-robinsons-100th-birthday.html
======
dang
Also [https://www.sciencenews.org/article/how-julia-robinson-
helpe...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/how-julia-robinson-helped-
define-limits-mathematical-knowledge)

via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636196)

